

A proposal. - peterchon

You know what would be cool? If developers can work in other companies for a few months. Kind of like developer exchange program.<p>It would be very refreshing for the developers to re-energize with new work, and companies can enjoy the benefits of excited new talent!
======
jmsbrwr
I've never made software professionally, but I imagine the curve of getting
used to a new company's systems would eat up most of that time, making it more
of a hassle than it's worth.

If there is a way to overcome that though, this sounds like a cool idea.

------
btaitelb
This is what I love about consulting - I can experience different team
cultures and projects, and learn what works and doesn't work for various
teams.

------
peterchon
Well, as a front-end developer I'm pretty comfortable using a lot of
technology (Ruby to .NET)

My proposal is to really have companies to align their resources for shared
knowledge. I think the managers would have to be the one to make the call
about what information is being accessed by that said employee.

------
mansigandhi
The "learning curve + getting up to pace" cost might beat the pros. And like
alloftheabove mentioned, company secrets will definitely be a issue with the
larger companies.

------
alloftheabove
This would be cool. biggest hurdle would probably be employees taking company
secrets with them, so maybe it would work better with only open source
development

------
quietthrow
Check out grouptalent.com. It might be what you are looking for.

------
tagabek
So... internships?

